# Storage boxes



## gunrunnerjohn

I"m looking for a cheap source of storage boxes for O-gauge cars, anyone have a favorite place to get them? I'm thinking 3 x 4 x 14 would accommodate most of my requirements.


----------



## Stillakid

John, a friend stores his in cardboard boxes that had wine/champagne. Keeps them on the storage racks on their sides. Says the best part is when he "empties" the boxes!

Jim


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I'm not sure I want to empty 60-70 of those boxes just to store the cars!


----------



## T-Man

Try a sports card shop. They have a Monster box that may hold four. You need the boxes that store hard covers. They are about 3 by 4 and in different lengths.

I forgot about them till you asked the question. I also am thinking about more storage . I even have an antique trunk I'm customizing.


----------



## tjcruiser

Not sure about that specific size, but I've used several plastic bins with clip-on lids found commonly at Walmart and the like. Line 'em with soft foam, wrap the trains with microfiber cloths.

TJ


----------



## SkyArcher

I bought a bunch of rubbermaid boxes at the Dollar store and they work great. I think that they were like...a buck a piece.

Use decessident (sp?)* or poke holes in them so they can breathe.

*Those little packets that say "Do Not Eat" that you get with your electronics.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'll have to checkout the suggestions. Right now I've found some 4x4x12 ones on-line for 55 cents each. They're the top opening type that would work for many things, but some cars and engines won't fit in a 12" box.


----------



## servoguy

Desiccant has a rather unusual spelling.
BB


----------



## SkyArcher

servoguy said:


> Desiccant has a rather unusual spelling.
> BB


Whatever!!!! :laugh: Darn spellchecker didn't know how to spell it either!:laugh:


----------



## Reckers

John, a cheap alternative is to visit one of the larger liquor stores in your area. I'm currently packing to move, and have a basement full of boxes labelled as the finest bourbons available. I go to one of the discount liquor stores, where they put the empty boxes up front for customers to pack their own purchases. They're free, they make you look like a classy guy with good taste (and a serious drinking problem), and they don't have the moisture problem plastic does.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I'm looking to pack them individually. I found a place that has 4x4x12 boxes for 55 cents, I may get a bundle of those to start.


----------



## servoguy

Another good one to check a spell checker or dictionary with is "Lissajous." You don't even find it in some "unabridged" dictionaries.
BB


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

What does that have to do with storage boxes?


----------



## servoguy

Just a bit of trivia, that's all


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

servoguy said:


> Just a bit of trivia, that's all


Well, you derailed me, I couldn't figure how that fit in.


----------



## erkenbrand

Here's a fun alternative for you - the 35lb kitty litter boxes. Here, we have 3 cats and we've been collecting those plastic bins for a long time. They're very useful - they have handles for carrying, are very strong, and stack neatly on each other. Not to mention most people would love to get rid of them. 

I use them for all kinds of storage. With some bubble wrap or other padding they do a great job of keeping everything safe.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

We used to have a cat, and I still have some of those. However, I'm looking to store them individually and have them labeled so I can find them easily.


----------



## T-Man

This is a ten inch box. They are longer versions too. I haven't stopped to look at them all. I went last Tuesday and they were closed.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

T-Man said:


> This is a ten inch box. They are longer versions too. I haven't stopped to look at them all. I went last Tuesday and they were closed.


It's a 10" box from where? If it's strictly a local place near you, that probably doesn't help me.


----------



## T-Man

T-Man said:


> Try a sports card shop. They have a Monster box that may hold four. You need the boxes that store hard covers. They are about 3 by 4 and in different lengths.
> 
> I forgot about them till you asked the question. I also am thinking about more storage . I even have an antique trunk I'm customizing.



Sport cards or Trading cardss collectables, these are extra wide for plastic for toploaders. They are about 3 by 4 and can be from 4 to 16 inches. The monster boxes have three or four rows.
I found a site but I am not sure of the height.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks, that's just what I was looking for. I just ordered 100 of these: 14 x 3-3/4 x 2-3/4" (I.D.), looks like almost any standard car will fit in them.


----------



## Reckers

I just love a happy ending!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Me too, especially when I'm the one that's happy!


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Just be mindful that any cheap cardboard box is very likely made of acid-based (rather than acid-free) cardboard. They'll be OK for relatively short-term storage, but over a long time, the acid-based cardboard might leech to discolor any loco paint in direct contact. Same concern with a cheap vs. acid-free mat on a framed art print.

Cheers,

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I plan on wrapping the cars in plastic inside the box, but thanks for the heads-up.


----------



## tjcruiser

:thumbsup:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That site does have acid-free boxes, but they're more expensive.


----------



## T-Man

*Boxer Day*

I got to the Card Shop and found some boxes. A 660 card box is just over 12 inches and costs 50 cents. For my Silver Beauties I got a Monster box with three rows for 3.50. Considering what the cars costs that is not too bad.
So for the 660 box, the 2026 engine fits fine. The Babe Ruth and the 1666 tender fit in the 10 inch box shown earlier. this gives you an idea what is out there.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I ordered 100 of the 14" card boxes. I may get a couple of the multiple row boxes locally if I see the need. I figured a 14" box will fit most cars and engines, except for the really large stuff. Most of that is already boxed, so I'll just keep the originals. 

I just wanted to get away from large boxes with a dozen cars in them, very hard to sort out what you want to get at.


----------



## T-Man

I played around with them today and you're right, 14 is a good length. The 660 box being a tad larger than 12 inches, the 2025/675 won't fit.The best thing about the boxes is they are stackable. I don't have to worry about rolling off the shelves. This way I can protect the pieces I want.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's the reason I wanted a bunch of uniform boxes, I want to stack them with labels so I can easily find any item. Right now the closet is a MESS!  I need to fix that.


----------



## erkenbrand

John, you've got me thinking about getting some new storage boxes too! I was happy with my shoe boxes . . . USPS boxes . . . kitty litter buckets . . . but now I picked up four more cars with another set and am getting overwhelmed. I just don't know where to put it all. Not to mention that I can't find anything. I've taken to keeping my 'runners' in one, my 'soon-to-be' in another, 'to-be-repaired' and 'for parts and kitbashing' in another. You get the idea. 

You've inspired me to get some organization!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Organization is always good. The rub is I'm normally a very organized guy, but the train closet is a MESS! All different sized boxes, and most of them two deep. I can't find anything in there! I spent about half an hour looking for an engine that I knew I had, finally found it buried in the back.


----------



## erkenbrand

I know the feeling. Normally, I'm very organized, but I've been making the mistake of considering 'neat' to be 'organized' around the train center in the basement. It's all nicely put away, but I just can't find anything.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Mine is "neat", but just impossible to find, I share your pain.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Let the Organization begin!  I got 100 boxes, and I've spent the morning getting started. Of course, it takes longer than you imagine, because I look at the cars and fix stuff if I see couplers, etc. that don't work. I've burned through 36 boxes, still working... Engines typically don't fit in these, so I'm organizing those separately. I have original boxes for most, so that makes it easier, of course they're not as uniform as these. 

Stuff that I have boxed is still in it's original box, no reason to take those out.


----------



## erkenbrand

That's looking great! And I like the printed labels. That's a very nice touch. Much better than the Sharpie approach I usually take.


----------



## tjcruiser

John,

Awesome organizational job! Come over and do mine now, will ya'?!?

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Thanks! I have a thermal printer for labels, so it's real easy to print them.  I organize for hire, but I'm expensive. 

They're taking a bit more room in the closet now that they're individualized, so I'm going to have to move more stuff out of there to make room for trains.


----------



## tjcruiser

Call me crazy or paranoid, but sometimes when I store things like that in a closet or in a basement, I'll drape a plastic cloth over the top of the boxes, just in case there was ever a roof leak, or a pipe burst, or the like. It would help to minimize water damage.

TJ


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

OK, you're crazy and paranoid! 

Not a bad idea, but I'd need a bigger piece of plastic! That's just individual cars, I still have boxes and boxes of other stuff, including a pile of engines, etc.


----------



## erkenbrand

I was living in a second floor apartment several years ago. The place wasn't the best maintained.

We wake up one Saturday morning to find our toilet in the closet of the guys who lived on the first floor. Somehow the fates were smiling on them. One of them had his entire vintage baseball collection in there. Not one of them got wet even though everything else got soaked.

So, maybe crazy and paranoid, but there is some basis for the paranoia.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Well, I built this house new, and I'm pretty sure the toilets aren't coming through the floors!  I also have a central fire alarm that alerts the fire department, and I'm almost always home. The collection is on the second floor, and I have very good insurance coverage. I've got a lot more tied up in antique guns than I do in trains, so that would be the collection I'd really be concerned about in a disaster!


----------



## erkenbrand

I'll have to admit that my gun collection is a lot more secured than my trains are too.


----------



## tjcruiser

Erk ...

Wild story ... I bet you were _flushed_ with embarrasment!

TJ


----------



## erkenbrand

TJ, I wish there was an emoticon for a drum riff.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

erkenbrand said:


> TJ, I wish there was an emoticon for a drum riff.


Who says there isn't?


----------



## erkenbrand

LOL That's a great emoticon!


----------



## mnp13

I was thinking of buying this paper to wrap the cars in before I store them, since the boxes aren't acid free. Will that protect them enough do you think?

The acid free tissue paper is a lot more expensive for a lot less paper!

http://www.amazon.com/Borden-Riley-...id=1388946140&sr=8-6&keywords=acid+free+paper

I'm going to order the boxes that John suggested earlier in the thread:
https://www.bagsunlimited.com/p-4155-trading-card-boxes-white-corrugated-one-piece-boxes-lxwxh.aspx


----------



## mnp13

LOL

Bags Unlimited is in Rochester... guess I'm stopping there tomorrow!


----------



## sjm9911

I might try the box thing soon too. Why the paper( I didn't read the thread yet,), will cotten or microfiber Towles fit in the boxes also?


----------



## mnp13

The paper is acid free to protect the decales and also stop the cars from sliding around and rubbing on the inside of the boxes.


----------



## Hellgate

I like the paper idea.... I don't see why that wouldn't work
It would be nice if you found it in a roll that was only 13-14" wide so it would fit right in a 14" long box...
I found a 24" wide roll and a 30" wide roll..... Cut it down middle and you get a 12" wide sheet or a 15" wide sheet.... not sure which is better for a 14" box though

John, do you put anything in the boxes so the smaller cars don't slide around?


----------



## ironman21

I use fruit boxes from Costco or any other supermarket, I found that Driscolls Brand strawberry boxes are the best, they are sturdy and stackable for easy access!


----------



## ironman21

one more thing, i made dividers to keep the cars seperate and plus the boxes are free!


----------



## Robes

I remember reading this thread back in 2011. I wanted to do the same thing as GRJ in storing my stuff in a closet. I decided to go a different path though.... I throw all my plywood scrap in a bin and periodically go on box making binge. I make the box big enough to store the item in it's original box IF I have it. I keep bubble wrap and packing material from other stuff I buy online (I buy a LOT online!!) and use that to package things safely in the boxes. On the inside of the lid, I use a marker to write the name of the item that is suppose to go in the box. This is a picture from a few years ago. Pretty much everything now has storage box


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

That's bulletproof storage! 

I think I need a lot more plywood to box everything I have! Here's part of it, there's more in other parts of the house.


----------



## servoguy

John, I think your cup is running over.


----------



## mnp13

WOW John, that's quite the collection!

Robes - those boxes are really nice looking, but not practical for me (no shop setup currently)

Hellgate - I want the paper over long so that the extra wads up at the ends of the box and stops it from moving side to side. 

I really want to get my cabinet built, but don't have my stuff setup and haven't found anyone who wants to build it for me. I already have the bead board for the back, it just needs the sides and someone to do the work!! 

Next year.....


----------



## rkenney

servoguy said:


> John, I think your cup is running over.


Damn I was sure you were going to say you were waiting to hear from two cardboard box engineers you knew. . .


----------



## Robes

GRJ,.... you have more stock than any of the hobby shops around here!!! :smilie_daumenpos:


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Come in and buy something, the store is open!


----------



## sjm9911

Were waiting for the 20 percent off sale!


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

It's happening! 20% off our inflated MSRP! Hurry now when you can get one for the price of two!


----------



## mnp13




----------



## Big Ed

mnp13 said:


> View attachment 33377



You forgot to finish the spelling................. PRETTY caboose right?


----------



## Big Ed

John was telling me he was thinking about having a second MTF contest.
The winner gets to grab as much as he can in 30 seconds.

I am studying the boxes, I will know right where to grab if I win.


----------



## mnp13

lol

No. That's "pre" as in "pre war"


----------



## mnp13

Oops one picture didn't post


----------



## Chiefmcfuz

I like the box that the loaf of cheese comes in that you can get from the deli.


----------



## mnp13

I think the 660 boxes might have been sufficient for my cars. I had more than enough room in the 800's.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I buy them in several lengths, the longer ones work for scale sized cars, and the shorter ones for the smaller rolling stock.


----------



## mnp13

On the website, it was 25 boxes in a set. I figured they were packaged together. However, since my husband just went and picked them up, I could probably have purchased different sizes. I'll probably bring back the 13 that I have left over and exchange them for different sizes, my prewar cars are just over half the length of the box, so it seems like a waste!

I do like having them each in their own space, wrapped and secure though... granted, they lived in a wine box for around 20 years before I had them, but his basement was dry as a bone (thankfully!!) My basement is a swamp during the summer, and we don't have a/c upstairs, so I just feel better having them as protected as I can make them. Now I just need to clear out space in a closet for all the track and train boxes.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I suggest you do NOT put the cars in the basement if it gets humid in the summer, you'll end up with mildew and rust!


----------



## mnp13

Yup, I know. That's why they are being rehomed into little boxes.


----------



## BSTHobbies

I have a box for you. It is actually designed for O scale cars. It is 26x16x6 and foam on 3 sides and a removable lid. I sell them shipped for 29.99 each. You can see them on my website at BSTHobbies.com and click on the Train Box button. Let me know if you have any questions.

Mick


----------



## briangcc

John,

Question for you. How do you cushion your cars inside the boxes? Do you use grey foam or foam wrap or acid free tissue paper? Or do you just live dangerously and leave them naked??

A lot of the cars I've purchased didn't come with boxes and since some will be custom painted, tossing them unprotected into a large storage bin seems counterintuitive!


----------



## BSTHobbies

There is soft poly foam on 3 sides. I wanted it for folks who didn't have original boxes. I though having the foam in place would make it a much safer environment for the cars. Oddly enough the nice poly foam is the most expensive part of the box.

Check out this link it should clear up the questions,
http://bsthobbies.com/train-box-model-train-storage/


----------



## briangcc

I saw that but those are way too big for my needs. I'm looking at the storage boxes John posted up and would like to know what his experience has been with them.

I have older blue box Athearn with the grey foam and they seem to have held up OK thus far. But I do have a couple that have had the paint wear mighty thin due to repeated removal/insertion with train shows.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

I typically wrap them in the thin foam packing to give them a little cushion. These are not for shipping, just stacking on my shelf or taking stuff to shows.


----------



## sjm9911

You use foam? How does that hold up? I just wrap them in microfiber towels. I figured it might help a bit with some moisture.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn

Probably not a bad plan TJ, but I'm an optimist.  Funny thing, the closet in the next dormer did have a leak several years back.


----------



## briangcc

Thanks John - that was the feedback I was looking for.


----------



## mnp13

I used sheets of acid free paper in the boxes. Each car is wrapped in a couple sheets and there is wadded paper at the ends to center the car in them. I'd be wary of cloth, as it could trap moisture and keep it against the car.


----------

